# shaving help



## cody832 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok i have a show im doing and i need to shave  is here a razor that works i saw this razor called the rolling razor any one heard of it?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

cody832 welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Check out our brand new Discount Nutrition Warehouse: CLICK HERE!

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 4, 2008)

welcome Cody... 

Have you considered a full body wax?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard Cody.

Watch, another 1 post wonder will come with an answer and a link to his question.


----------



## paul071684 (Jun 7, 2008)

i think full body wax would be the last resort. it effin hurts.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard  paul071684.

OK I know he's unto me, normally they would post a link....foiled again!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2008)

min0 lee;[COLOR=black said:
			
		

> 1792237]Welcome aboard Cody.[/COLOR]
> 
> Watch, another 1 post wonder will come with an answer and a link to his question.







paul071684 said:


> i think full body wax would be the last resort. it effin hurts.


 



min0 lee said:


> Welcome aboard paul071684.





min0 lee said:


> OK I know he's unto me, normally they would post a link....foiled again!






cody832 said:


> i saw it in the mall at a kiosk but i believe the link is rollingrazor.com


 

I knew it!


----------

